# No more RTTI Traffic Package for you



## ErnestHouse (Dec 3, 2012)

The Navtuning service solves the problem of not having traffic due to BMW cutting it off. I have it and it works a treat. In my area, it saved me from sitting at a dead stop on the interstate just last week by re-routing me on the fly. Before going to the Navtuning solution, I tested WAZE, Google Maps and Apple Maps in their Alert mode so my OEM Navi was on the display and HUD. Waze was the best in terms of being able to operate it strictly by voice. YMMV


----------



## h1berto (Oct 22, 2021)

Bought my X1 in Jan 2020. Came with Connected Services (until 2023), Apple CarPlay, but at the time i didnt enable RTTI from the factory.
Later in the year i bought the service that was active until 30th Oct 2021. I wanted to renew it but...it's not available anymore because it's inside of their new packages, called "Booster S, M, L or XL".
RTTI apparently is inside Booster M along with other connected services, but because I have all of them except RTTI, I can't have it anymore because it's inside a package.
This is just...stupid. Very frustrating.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

quackbury said:


> Wait. You have a 6, soon to be 7 model-year-old car using technology that was cutting edge in 2015. The cellular carriers (not BMW) have pulled the plug on the technology. You likely get your car serviced at an indy, not a dealer. But you think BMW should engineer a work around for you and the other 7-model-year-old used cars out there, paying for it out of their pocket, just because? That is some sense of entitlement right there. Are you also ticked at the world because you can't find your favorite artists on 8 tracks?
> 
> Be a baller. Upgrade to a new car or a CPO.


Yep. About 55% of new BMW's in the US are leased. The average new car buyer in the US keeps a car about six years and about 70k miles. 

If there was sufficient demand, BMW would have developed a retrofit of 4G or 5G. But, the fewer people willing to pay for the upgrade, the higher the unit cost is. Many seven-year-old BMW's are now in the hands of their third owners, and those owners wouldn't pay for the cost of a 4G or 5G upgrade.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

In the past couple of weeks I have been to Tennessee from Wisconsin and back on the interstates, and to Chitcago-land and back, and RTTI worked for me with BMW 3G/4G backfit from 2G. Gave a whole page of notices for Chitcago and alternate routes.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Dec 3, 2012)

Autoputzer said:


> Yep. About 55% of new BMW's in the US are leased. The average new car buyer in the US keeps a car about six years and about 70k miles.
> 
> If there was sufficient demand, BMW would have developed a retrofit of 4G or 5G. But, the fewer people willing to pay for the upgrade, the higher the unit cost is. Many seven-year-old BMW's are now in the hands of their third owners, and those owners wouldn't pay for the cost of a 4G or 5G upgrade.


Got a source for these numbers other than thin air? I'm a 1st owner, 50K miles and 8 years. Nobody from BMW polled me. Also, its a myth about 2nd and third owners. They like safety features like SOS and other driving assist items such as Navi, RTTI, send to car etc. Arguably, it's why they bought the brand.

The unit cost is not an issue. The parts exist. BMW need only bundle them together with some service bulletins and coding. We know they could provide RTTI in their APP with a few thousand in software development. But they aren't doing anything. You can't rationalize it with voodoo marketing analysis. BMW is either technically incompetent, dull headed grease monkeys or don't care. You decide.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

ErnestHouse said:


> Got a source for these numbers other than thin air? I'm a 1st owner, 50K miles and 8 years. Nobody from BMW polled me. Also, its a myth about 2nd and third owners. They like safety features like SOS and other driving assist items such as Navi, RTTI, send to car etc. Arguably, it's why they bought the brand.
> 
> The unit cost is not an issue. The parts exist. BMW need only bundle them together with some service bulletins and coding. We know they could provide RTTI in their APP with a few thousand in software development. But they aren't doing anything. You can't rationalize it with voodoo marketing analysis. BMW is either technically incompetent, dull headed grease monkeys or don't care. You decide.


I'm not your Google assistant. But, the lease percentage number came from Car and Driver magazine. The six years/70k miles thing is all over the Interwebs.

From Uncle Dougie's post above, apparently BMW did offer and upgrade when 2G went away. I guess they learned from that effort that it isn't going to be worth doing when 3G goes away.


----------



## BMWOB (Jun 5, 2016)

BMWOB said:


> That was rude of me with all your effort to explain my ignorance.
> 
> BMW discontinued my service when I went to re-up in February. They could have offered me continued service until February of 2022 giving the end user 1- notice 2- some customer appreciation but they did not. It say a lot about what they view as important and it’s not us, the consumer. All the other crap you covered has merit but in the field of technology change is absolute but the way they transition to it has to have the users in their equation. After all it’s to accommodate their needs while making a profit.
> 
> ...





Autoputzer said:


> I'm not your Google assistant. But, the lease percentage number came from Car and Driver magazine. The six years/70k miles thing is all over the Interwebs.
> 
> From Uncle Dougie's post above, apparently BMW did offer and upgrade when 2G went away. I guess they learned from that effort that it isn't going to be worth doing when 3G goes away.


Beaten by a Honda
1st. 6+ year with 55 Thousand miles BMW RTTI cancelled owner

Just received this on my other vehicle 11/2021. This is how technology goes forward while not leaving valued custormers, aka BMW owners cancelled. 

Thank you for being a valued HondaLink1 customer. An important system update is available for your Honda and requires your action. Wireless providers are terminating the 3G network that supports HondaLink and WI-FI Hotspot services on February 22, 2022. As a result, your vehicle needs an Over the Air (OTA) software update so your services can work on the LTE network.
BMW is either technically incompetent, dull headed grease monkeys or don't care. Couldn't have said it better, your last choice, I believe is the correct one.


----------



## BMWinFLA (Apr 21, 2017)

3G Upgrade to 4G


So I want to understand a little bit more, was your ATM same as my old one or its the metal combox? I didn't know was that big project, I thought it was same plugs, but you need to code it to the car. Thank you for sharing it! My old ATM is the same as your previous, 3G. 26 blue pin...




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## ErnestHouse (Dec 3, 2012)

FWIW, since August of 2021, I've enjoyed having iDrive integrated RTTI via the Navtuning fix that uses bluetooth tethering; Something the dull headed grease monkeys at BMW couldn't figure out how to do. Something changed June 1 however and the RTTI stopped. One email to Navtuning and they sent an updated version and RTTI is back. Just leaving this breadcrumb for anyone else who experiences the same thing.


----------

